# Lets see those Black German Shepherds!



## NightProwess

First time I saw a black german shepherd, I was 8 yrs old and I hadn't seen one since then. My first semester of college I met a man who raised them. He told me when he was expecting a litter and asked if I wanted him to reserve one for me. Of course I said yes! 
He picked the pup out for me and let me know when he was old enough to leave him. Ranger is almost 5 months old now. 

I'll start it off. Here's Ranger. He's still a puppy but he's growing up.
First day I got him.









Days since then

































recently

















Lets see all those black German Shepherds!


----------



## bianca

Awww Ranger is adorable  Love the one of him covered in flour(?)


----------



## CStevens

gosh we have been wanting a black German shepherd for a long time.. there so beautiful


----------



## BlackPuppy

I'm going to throw in my GSD impersonator, Doerak (at the bridge).

Black dogs are the best!


----------



## LaRen616

Black GSD's are the best!

Sinister as an 11 week old puppy










At 8 months old










16 months old and cooling off










Sinister and his buddy Cody










Sin and his kitten


----------



## bianca

Sin as an 11 week old :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Aslan v. Zioner Berg


----------



## NarysDad

Faust Cierna Vdova








His son Tonka








Tonka's half sister Penni








And yes there is noting like a black, except maybe a black sable


----------



## NightProwess

bianca said:


> Awww Ranger is adorable  Love the one of him covered in flour(?)


 Thank you lol, and yes! he is covered in flour. that's my favorite pic I have of him so far. He's a total sweet heart but as a pup... ohhh boy. He was almost named Diablo. 
The lil thing was the devil covered in fur! lol

I love him so much and am SOO thankful I found someone who raised them.

Thanks everyone for the pics. All your dogs are beautiful!
Come on people, Keep it up!!!


----------



## Lilie

Awwwe, I love the one with Sin and his kitten!


----------



## LaRen616

Thanks Bianca and Lilie!

He was to die for as a puppy and so well behaved! He never bit or growled or anything. 

He loves his kitten. I dont even call her mine, she is all his. They play together, he lets her eat out of his bowl, she will go sit in his crate with him. They always wrestle and he follows her around like she is the boss! I say "Sin, where's your kitten?" and he tilts his head and then goes and finds her and then I hear the kitten talking to him :wild:


----------



## tyler1301

Benson at 2 years and 10 weeks.


----------



## LaRen616

tyler1301 said:


> Benson at 2 years and 10 weeks.


He's very handsome :wub:


----------



## FredD

What a bunch of nice looking black dogs in the the above posts....


----------



## NightProwess

Beautiful dogs guys!


----------



## codmaster

tyler1301 said:


> Benson at 2 years and 10 weeks.


 
I like the 10 week version! Too cute!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NarysDad

Here are picture of our Black litter, as you can see they are really hard to tell the difference between the 6 of them. Thank God for the colored collars These are pups from our Faust and Pandora litter @ 6 weeks old

2 males














The 4 females


----------



## PupperLove

LaRen616 said:


> Thanks Bianca and Lilie!
> 
> He was to die for as a puppy and so well behaved! He never bit or growled or anything.
> 
> He loves his kitten. I dont even call her mine, she is all his. They play together, he lets her eat out of his bowl, she will go sit in his crate with him. They always wrestle and he follows her around like she is the boss! I say "Sin, where's your kitten?" and he tilts his head and then goes and finds her and then I hear the kitten talking to him :wild:


LOL! That's so cute!!

That reminds me of a Looney Tunes episode called "feed the kitty". It's about a big ugly bulldog named Marc Anthony who finds a kitten and wants to keep it but, isnt sure how to tell "mom" about the kitty. It's so funny! You should see if you can find it on youtube or something, or maybe you've seen that one. Sounds like Sinister to me, lol! Except that he's a big beautiful GSD!


----------



## NightProwess

---NarysDad.
Awww!!!! they're all adorable!!!!


----------



## bianca

You all have such beautiful black dogs! I have colour envy lol


----------



## Achielles UD

My black long coat, Moxie vom Triton!


----------



## LaRen616

Achielles UD said:


> My black long coat, Moxie vom Triton!


She's gorgeous!!!!! :wub:


----------



## lhczth

Donovan at 16 months.


----------



## tjpearse

Hugo


----------



## SunCzarina

Venus @ 12 months









She enjoys gardening


















and high fiving cats









What, the Pocket Panther started it...


----------



## Zahnburg

Joe


----------



## tottie86

Max at 8 and a half months


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mala

Always so happy!














Watching tv


----------



## Grimsin

Does 90% black count?


----------



## NormanF

No. Yours is a bicolor GSD.

Solid black GSDs have no points of color on their extremities. Like with my girl, they're born a solid black and stay that way throughout their lives.

Your bicolor is still a beautiful dog though!


----------



## LoveDogs

Black Shepherds are stunningly gorgeous! Then again, I think all shepherds are gorgeous.


----------



## tjpearse

I have been obsessed with GSDs my whole life. Is it bad that the movie "The Omen" got me obsessed with all black dogs. They used such an amazing looking dog for that part and I've wanted one that looked just like it ever since. Now my little guy is well on his way.


----------



## LynneLittlefield

Here is Luna she is 20 months old. 27" and 82 pounds.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolf89871

Here is shadow he is 4 months


----------



## truckola

Pepper (Come on throw the ball!!!!)


----------



## Spooki

...My Girl Spooky (Currently 11 Months Old)...
I remember being in awe when I realised there were full Black GSDs on the planet! They instantly became my favourite type of dog that I would love to own someday, not actually thinking it was possible to ever find one where I live but seems it was and now I have the dog of my dreams and love her so so very much! (I love ALL dogs (I do prefer the bigger ones though) but there's just something about Black GSDs that weirdly takes me back to the dogs I would dream up in my head as a child and draw:rolleyes2

I promised on an older thread when I joined this forum back when I got Spooky I would put up some pictures and I still haven't yet so here goes...
(Love all the pictures I 've seen here so far btw, beautiful dogs you all have:wild


----------



## samwag

[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]
bear
when we first got em


----------



## LaRen616

I love these black GSDs!!! :wub:


----------

